# Hodur doesn't like Herptivite/Calcium Ground Turkey...



## kingofnorse (Feb 28, 2013)

Well, seem to have hit my first speed bump... ha. He does not like the herptivite/calcium powder Ground turkey. Has anyone else experienced this issue? Any ideas on how I can help him get it, he eats the plain turkey just fine, in fact gorges himself! but all he will do with the enhanced turkey is put his nose to it, taste it and move on.

hmmm.


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 28, 2013)

Feed just the calcium on the ground turkey and mix it in. If it is sitting on top of the meat, he won't eat it. The brownish multi-vitamin does not need to be used at every feeding and can be used twice weekly in smaller amounts. Again, mix it in well.


----------



## apocalypse910 (Feb 28, 2013)

I tried making the turkey/liver/calcium mix and Loki hated it. He would usually huff and flip it onto the floor.

I switched to whole ground meats and the reaction has been fantastic. The bones provide enough calcium, and the organs have enough micro-nutrients to make supplementation unnecessary. I really only add calcium when I'm giving him the odd meal without bone like fish fillets or apple snails. He absolutely loves the food and his health is great - can't recommend it enough. I try to keep a bunch of different foods in rotation - they seem to love variety and it helps prevent deficiencies. 

I'm sure you've seen it mentioned here but hare-today.com is fantastic if you are looking for a source.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 28, 2013)

apocalypse910 said:


> I tried making the turkey/liver/calcium mix and Loki hated it. He would usually huff and flip it onto the floor.
> 
> I switched to whole ground meats and the reaction has been fantastic. The bones provide enough calcium, and the organs have enough micro-nutrients to make supplementation unnecessary. I really only add calcium when I'm giving him the odd meal without bone like fish fillets or apple snails. He absolutely loves the food and his health is great - can't recommend it enough. I try to keep a bunch of different foods in rotation - they seem to love variety and it helps prevent deficiencies.
> 
> I'm sure you've seen it mentioned here but hare-today.com is fantastic if you are looking for a source.


Maybe you are using too much calcium.


----------



## kingofnorse (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh wow, I'm totally gonna get me some whole ground turkey right now! Do you have any recomendations for meal variety for a baby/juve. (if you havent seen the vid/pics of hodur, he's about the lenght of my palm. 6-8inches.)


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 28, 2013)

Whole ground meats is the way to go!!! Anything is fine for him. You can take out small amounts and freeze the rest. I always forget about that being out there.


----------



## kingofnorse (Feb 28, 2013)

Hmmm, I'm going to see if I can get some whole ground turkey anywhere local, i'd rather not pay 17$ for the cheapest shipping if i don't have to.


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 28, 2013)

Let me know what you find out! Right now I take whole chicken pieces and turkey necks and smash the bejeebees out of them with a meat hammer. But I have bigger lizards than your little guy.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 28, 2013)

kingofnorse said:


> Hmmm, I'm going to see if I can get some whole ground turkey anywhere local, i'd rather not pay 17$ for the cheapest shipping if i don't have to.


 
Sure, you can get it right down the road from you. That is where I get it. They have duck too. Go west about 3 miles and the place is on your right. You can't miss it.


----------



## kingofnorse (Feb 28, 2013)

Hahaha, I wish that were the case. You'd think the capital of Texas would have more butchers. So far nothing is turning up in my searches ha.


----------

